# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Διάφορα Κυκλώματα >  >  IR με κωδικοποίηση - Ερώτηση για τα ΗΤ12Ε και ΗΤ12D

## robotakias

Κατ'αρχήν καλησπέρα σε όλους.. Θέλω να φτιάξω ένα κύκλωμα υπερύθρων με κωδικοποίηση χρησιμοποιώντας τα παραπάνω ολοκληρωμένα.. Έχω διαβάσει τα datasheets αλλά έχω μπερδευτεί σε κάποια σημεία.. Αν ξέρει κάποιος παρακαλώ ας με βοηθήσει..

1.  Στο ΗΤ12Ε λέει για μια αντίσταση Rosc ανάμεσα στα 1,5 και 3 ΜΩ που θα μπεί για να καθορίσει την foscillator. Την τιμή της αντίστασης αυτής με ποια κριτήρια θα τη διαλέξω?

2.  Αντίστοιχα στο ΗΤ12D αναφέρει μια  αντίσταση Rosc=51 KΩ για fosc=150 ΚΗz. Πρέπει η fosc του ΗΤ12Ε να είναι ίδια με την fosc του ΗΤ12D?

Η fosc είναι η συχνότητα του σήματος που θα μεταδοθεί? Ας πούμε το σήμα της πληροφορίας μου? Αυτό το σήμα φυσικά θα πρέπει να μπεί πάνω σε ένα σήμα π.χ. 36 KHz που θα πάρω απο ένα 555. Έτσι δεν είναι?

- Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων -

----------


## GeorgeVita

Πρίν κλείσει 4 χρόνια αναπάντητο το ερώτημα (και επειδή έψαχνα αυτή την πληροφορία) στο site της Holtec υπάρχει σχετική απάντηση:

http://www.holtek.com.tw/english/tec...12_faq.htm#3-1




> ... the oscillating realations between encoders and decoders are : fosc HT12D = 50 fosc HT12E



Προτείνουν για *τροφοδοσία 5V* ταλαντωτή *3KHz* στο encoder (*HT12E*) με αντίσταση *1ΜΩ* και ταλαντωτή *150KHz* (x50) στο decoder (*HT12D*) με αντίσταση *51ΚΩ*. Για να γίνει χρήση υπερύθρων, η έξοδος του encoder θα διαμορφώσει ένα ταλαντωτή με το επιθυμητό φέρον (35-40KHz).

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## FILMAN

Γιώργο για υπέρυθρες υπάρχει και το HT12F που σου δίνει κατευθείαν το φέρον...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> The *HT12A* additionally provides a 38kHz carrier for infrared systems.



Τελικά είναι το *HT12A* με κάποιες διαφορές στον ταλαντωτή: 



> If the HT12A is used as encoder, a 455kHz resonator is recommended. The decoder device can be either HT12E or HT12D whose decoder oscillating frequency is 1/3 that of encoders, namely 152kHz. Take the following steps to find the corresponding resistor values. In the Oscillator Frequency/Supply Voltage graph in the HT12D/HT12F datasheet, take 5V and the 152kHz and the resistor will be around 51Kohm.
> Note that user can choose other resistor values as long as the frequency relation is kept and the decoder frequency is under 300kHz, otherwise it might result in decoding failure.



Αρα βάζουμε resonator 455KHz στο encoder και υπολογίζουμε ταλαντωτή 152KHz (1/3) στο decoder με αντίσταση 51ΚΩ στα 5V.

Ευχαριστώ,
G

----------


## FILMAN

Τί έγραψα, F; Αχ... Γεράματα...

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Τί έγραψα, F; Αχ... Γεράματα...



Οτι και να γράψεις εγώ τα τσεκάρω!

Για να καλύψουμε το θέμα, στην αποδιαμόρφωση του φεροντος θα πρότεινα ειδικό chip για λήψη IR όπως TSOP348xx (3pin, IR receive, decoded data out, Vishay) και μετά οδήγηση του decoder. Εχει αρκετά και η Sharp.

(1=OUT, 2=GND, 3=VS=2.5...5.5V)

Εχεις να προτείνεις κάτι άλλο;

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι, κι εγώ έτσι το έκανα σε μια κατασκευή μου που ήθελε και τηλεχειριστήριο. Δεν έβαλα όμως HT12A στον πομπό, έβαλα HT12E + 74HC4060 (με κρύσταλλο 9.216MHz και διαίρεση διά 256 παίρνεις 36kHz για το φέρον IR) + 74HC132 εκπέμποντας 3 εντολές και κατάσταση μπαταρίας. Ο δέκτης είχε ένα TSOP4836, ένα BC557 που έκανε level shifting από τα 5V του δέκτη IR στα 12V του decoder (το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα του δέκτη δούλευε στα 12V) το HT12D, και ένα 4001 για να παίρνω στιγμιαίες εντολές (το HT12D κάνει latch στις εξόδους του). Από εμπειρία θα σου συνιστούσα να αποφύγεις τους δέκτες TFMS. Είναι δύσκολο να ανοίξεις τέτοια τρύπα στο κουτί και επιπλέον με τους TSOP η εμβέλεια ήταν λίγο μεγαλύτερη, όπως επίσης αρκεί μια τυπική στρογγυλή τρύπα. Τον δέκτη τον στερέωσα με κυανοακρυλική κόλλα στο αλουμίνιο της πρόσοψης.

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ευχαριστώ Φίλιππε, για να συνοψίσω και να βρει την πλήρη απάντηση ο δημιουργός του θέματος (εντός της τετραετίας), παρακάτω έχω το πλήρες κύκλωμα (δεν έχει δοκιμαστεί) το οποίο δουλεύει με τροφοδοσία Vdd=5V και είναι:

*κωδικοποιημένος τηλεχειρισμός 4 καναλιών μέσω υπερύθρων (IR)*. 


Αν θέλουμε στιγμιαία ενεργοποίηση των εξόδων (να παραμένουν ON όσο πατάμε το μπουτόν) γειώνουμε το πόδι 14 του HT12A (encoder). Ετσι το HT12A εκπέμπει στο τέλος εντολή 'όλα off'. 

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## alexisk10

Ειναι παλιο post αλλα ειπα να μην ανηξω αλλο αφου ειναι το ιδιο σχεδον θεμα.

εχω κανει αυτο το κυκλωμα http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...004/index.html (ΤΧ) με το ΗΤ12Α και η infrared led ειναι TSOP7600. Απο την Α0 ως την Α7 της εχω στην γη. το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι η  infrared led ειναι παντα αναμμενη και οταν παταω καποιο button δεν κανει τιποτα. Κανονικα δεν επρεπε να ειναι σβηστη και οταν παταω ενα Button να αναβη?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... η  infrared led είναι πάντα αναμμένη και όταν πατάω κάποιο button δεν κάνει τίποτα.



Τι εννοείς αναμμένη; Τη βλέπεις μέσα από camera (λ.χ. κινητού τηλεφώνου) και βλέπεις ότι εκπέμπει υπέρυθρες; Μήπως εκπέμπει διαρκώς παλμούς;
G

----------


## alexisk10

την βλεπω μεσα απο την καμερα του κινητου κ να ειναι αναμμενη

----------


## GeorgeVita

> την βλέπω μέσα από την κάμερα του κινητού κ να είναι αναμμένη



Στο σχ'εδιο που έδειξες έχει ένα LED το οποίο ανάβει συνέχεια εφόσον έχεις τάση από την μπαταρία και το IR LED το οποίο πρέπει να ανάβει με παλμούς όταν γειώνεις ένα από τα πόδια DATA (pins 10-13). Εφόσον δεν είναι γειωμένα αυτά τα πόδια (10-13) το IR LED θα είναι σβηστό. Ελεγξε τα πόδια του τρανζίστορ (μη τυχόν και τα έχεις βάλει λάθος. Αν σηκώσεις την αντίσταση που πάει στη βάση του τρανζίστορ (να μη συνδέεται στο HT12) θα πρέπει να είναι πάντα σβηστό.
G

----------


## alexisk10

το φτοιαξα, τα button τα ειχα ενωση λανθασμενα τωρα δουλευη μια χαρα. δεν περασε απο το μυαλο μου να κοιταξω τα  Button. :d'oh!:  :d'oh!:  :d'oh!:  :d'oh!:

----------


## a.papadatos

Παιδια δεν μπορω να βρω το ΗΤ-12Α μονο το ΗΤ-12Ε.Θελω να φτιαξω αυτο http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...004/index.html.Ξερετε που θα το βρω?Μηπως εχετε σχηματικο να μετατρεπει το HT-12E σε IR κ να ταιριαξει με το δεκτη αυτο?Ευχαριστω

----------


## a.papadatos

κανεις? :Confused1:

----------


## GeorgeVita

Για υπέρυθρες χρειάζεσαι το HT-12A το οποίο παράγει τη συχνότητα φέροντος του IR-LED. Αν βάλεις το HT-12E θα έχεις σταθερά αναμμένο το IR-LED σε κάθε παλμό οπότε θα πρέπει να βρεις άλλο κύκλωμα να ταλαντώνει το LED.
G

----------


## spiroscfu

Κάπως έτσι θα έκανε δουλεία?
IR2.GIF

----------


## GeorgeVita

Ναι, γενικά με κάθε ταλαντωτή PWM. Θα μπορούσε να δίνει το φέρον από απλό ταλαντωτή (λ.χ. 555, CD4060) στο V+ του LED και να ανοιγοκλείνει το V- του LED με ένα τρανζίστορ NPN με σήμα στη βάση του τρανζίστορ από το DATA out του HT-12E.

Αυτές οι λύσεις όμως θέλουν νέα σχεδίαση στην πλακέτα της εφαρμογής που βρήκε. Αν είναι να τα φτιάξει όλα από την αρχή (εννοώ το τμήμα του τηλεχειρισμού) καλύτερα να βρει ένα έτοιμο όμορφο τηλεχειριστήριο με 4-5 πλήκτρα (ch, vol, on) και μετά να ψάξει για RC5 decoder. Ολα αυτά όμως δεν γίνονται στο πόδι. Ενας "σχετικός" καταλαβαίνει την ιδέα.

G

----------


## a.papadatos

Τον δεκτη τον εφτιαξα με το HT12D.εχεις υποψην κανα  ομορφο ετοιμο τηλεχειριστηριο?πχ απο ebay?

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Τον δεκτη τον εφτιαξα με το HT12D.εχεις υποψην κανα  ομορφο ετοιμο τηλεχειριστηριο?πχ απο ebay?



Οχι, και δεν γνωρίζω αν οι κωδικοί που εκπέμπουν είναι συμβατοί με το HT-12D.
Στην περίπτωση που θα βρεις το τηλεχειριστήριο μετά ψάχνεις για κύκλωμα δέκτη συμβατό με αυτό.
G

----------


## klik

Ένα παράδειγμα δέκτη τηλεχειρισμού με υπέρυθρες με μικροελεγκτή έχει και *εδώ*.

----------


## a.papadatos

Το βρηκα τελικα το ολοκληρωμενο κ δουλεψε ο τηλεχειρισμος αλλα υπαρχει ενα μικρο προβλημα.Το led του χειριστηριου αναβει συνεχεια.Ειναι λογικο?Τι IR led δουλευει κανονικα οταν παταω το κουμπι,το ελενξα με κινητο.please Help!!!http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...004/index.html

----------


## spiroscfu

Αν εννοείς στο δέκτη, το κόκκινο ή το πράσινο.

----------


## a.papadatos

Σπυρο οχι στο δεκτη,στον πομπο.Το εφτιαξα ομως,πηρα ρευμα απο μια εντολη του ολοκληρωμενου κ ειναι οκ.Υπαρχει καποιο αλλο θεμα ομως.Οταν χανει την οπτικη επαφη το χειριστηριο με τον δεκτη τοτε το μοτερ γυριζει συνεχως και αυτο ειναι καταστροφικο γιατι μεχρι να το παρεις χαμπαρι το ποτενσιομετρο της φωνης εχει φτασει τερμα.Ασε που το παθαινει καμια φορα ακομα κ στους 20 παντους.Και ερωτω,δεν θα επρεπε να σταματαει οταν χανει το σημα?Μπορει να διορθωθει αυτο?Γιατι αλλιως αποκλειετε να το εμπιστευτω στον προενισχυτη μου

----------


## spiroscfu

Ο πομπός έχει δυο led το D1 που είναι υπερύθρων και ανάβει (αλλά δεν φαίνεται) όταν πατάς κάποιο button για να στήλη κάποια εντολή,
και το D2 που είναι ένα απλό led που ανάβει συνέχεια όταν πάρει τροφοδοσία.

Τώρα για αυτά που λες παραπάνω δεν θα έπρεπε να στα κάνει (μάλλον κάποιο λάθος θα έχεις κάνει)

Υ.γ.
Το led που λες που το σύνδεσες.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Οταν χανει την οπτικη επαφη το χειριστηριο με τον δεκτη τοτε το μοτερ γυριζει συνεχως ...



Δυστυχώς έτσι λειτουργεί το "momentary" στα HT-12x. Για να γίνει στιγμιαία η έξοδος, ο πομπός εκπέμπει τον κωδικό "όλα OFF" στην απενεργοποίηση του μπουτόν. Αν δεν ληφθεί αυτός ο κωδικός παραμένει στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση. Το έχω σημειώσει στο σχόλιο #8.

G

----------


## spiroscfu

Πως όμως διαβάζει την εντολή και δεν διαβάζει το "όλα off",
προλαβαίνει και το κρύβει αστραπιαία  :Rolleyes: .

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Πως όμως διαβάζει την εντολή και δεν διαβάζει το "όλα off",
> προλαβαίνει και το κρύβει αστραπιαία .



Ανάλογα με το πόση ώρα πατάει το μπουτόν εκπέμπεται ο σωστός κωδικός και στο τέλος ο κωδικός "OFF".

4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-OFF  όλα καλά!
4-4-4-OFF  όλα καλά!

Aν χαθεί το σήμα στο τέλος δεν λαμβάνεται το "OFF"

4-4-4-4-............. (χάθηκε το σήμα) άρα "4"
4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4-4- ...... (χάθηκε το σήμα) άρα "4"

Aν επανέλθει το σήμα πριν το τέλος θα είναι πάλι OK:

4-4-4-4-4-... χάθηκε το σήμα ... 4-4-4-OFF  όλα καλά!

>>> Σίγουρα όπως το δείχνουν στη σελίδα "electronics-kati" δεν είναι καλή εφαρμογή για Volume Control.

G

----------


## spiroscfu

Εντάξει αλλά πήρε τάση για το led από ένα πιν του ολοκληρωμένου.




> Το εφτιαξα ομως,πηρα ρευμα απο μια εντολη του ολοκληρωμενου κ ειναι οκ.



και γράφει και αυτό




> Υπαρχει  καποιο αλλο θεμα ομως.Οταν χανει την οπτικη επαφη το χειριστηριο με τον  δεκτη τοτε το μοτερ γυριζει συνεχως και αυτο ειναι καταστροφικο γιατι  μεχρι να το παρεις χαμπαρι το ποτενσιομετρο της φωνης εχει φτασει  τερμα.Ασε που *το παθαινει καμια φορα ακομα κ στους 20 παντους.*



Γιαυτό έγραψα μήπως έχει κάνει κάποιο λάθος.

----------


## a.papadatos

Δυσκολο να εχω κανει κατι λαθος γιατι το τυπωμενο ειναι ετοιμο,οσο για το led εχω παρει απο την εξοδο του τρανσιστορ.Αλλα κ πιο πριν παλι ετσι δουλευε το κυκλωμα δηλ.χωρις οπτικη επαφη εμενε on το μοτερ.Οποτε GiorgeVita τι κανω τωρα?Το πεταω?εχεις να προτηνεις κανα αλλο σχεδιο ?

----------


## a.papadatos

Μπορω να φτιαξω αλλο δεκτη με το υπαρχον χειριστηριο?Εχετε κανα σχεδιο?

----------


## GeorgeVita

Για το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο η απλή λύση είναι να αυξήσεις την εμβέλεια με:
- επιλογή IR LED με κεντρική συχνότητα ίδια με αυτή του IR δέκτη
- αύξηση ρεύματος IR LED ή τοποθέτηση 2ου IR LED
- τοποθέτηση φίλτρου IR στο δέκτη για μείωση του επηρεασμού από το φως
- θωράκιση γύρω από τον δέκτη IR και καλή τροφοδοσία (πυκνωτές decoupling κοντά του)

Η σύνθετη βελτίωση είναι με ένα επιπλέον κύκλωμα για με λογική "έχω έξοδο ΚΑΙ παλμούς στον δέκτη IR" (με χρονική επιμήκυνση) και επιπλέον reset στην έξοδο του δέκτη, 

Η σωστή λύση είναι: χρήση έτοιμου τηλεχειριστηρίου και δέκτης με μC (δεν έχω να προτείνω κύκλωμα, δείχνει ένα παράδειγμα στο σχόλιο #21 ο klik, απαιτούνται επιπλέον γνώσεις).

G

----------


## thanasis 1

Σημερα πηγα στον φανο και του ζητησα το ολοκληρωμενο ΗΤ12Α και δεν το ειχε,ομως μου εδωσε το ΗΤ12Ε και μου ειπε πως ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο με το ΗΤ12Α.
Ισχυει οτι ειναι τα ιδια??Κοιταξα τα datasheet αλλα ειδα διαφορες για πειτε μου.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν έχουν καμία σχέση...

----------


## thanasis 1

Καταλαβα!Ευχαριστω φιλιππε.

----------


## thanasis 1

Eχω κανει αυτο το κυκλωμα http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...007/index.html.Το προβλημα ειναι στον πομπο οταν τον τροφοδοτω στην εξοδο του ir led δεν εχω ταση οταν παταω καποια απο τα 4 κουμπια γενικα δεν αναβει (το δοκιμασα με το κινητο).Θα μπορουσατε να με βοηθησετε??τι μπορει να φταιει??Πιστευω πως δεν εχω κανει κανενα λαθος στο σχηματικο και γενικοτερα στην πλακετα.

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... στον πομπό όταν τον τροφοδοτώ στην έξοδο του ir led δεν έχω τάση ...



Πολλοί μπορεί να είναι οι λόγοι: 
1. έχεις τάση 4-5V μεταξύ pin18 (+) και pin9 (GND); Ανάβει το ενδεικτικό κόκκινο LED;
2. έλεγξε πάλι την τοποθέτηση του BC547 που έχει τα πόδια C-B-E όταν διαβάζεις τα γράμματα (ΤΟ-92)

3. αν έχεις το ολοκληρωμένο σε βάση, *βγάλτο* και ενώ το κύκλωμα τροφοδοτείται με τάση, ένωσε το pin17 με το pin18. Πρέπει να ανάψει το IR LED (ελέγχεις με κινητό).
4. δύσκολο σημείο να ελέγξεις τον ταλαντωτή (X1-455KHz)

Αν δεν τα καταφέρεις ανέβασε φωτογραφίες πάνω-κάτω μήπως δούμε κάτι επιπλέον.
G

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αλλο ένα σχόλιο για να δείξω το κύκλωμα όπως είναι στο datasheet (υπάρχει στο σχόλιο #8):



Σε σχέση με το σχέδιο της σελίδας που δείχνει ο Θανάσης υπάρχει τελικά μια απλή διαφορά για να μη λειτουργήσει το "ΚΙΤ" μέσω internet ...
Ο εκπομπός του τρανζίστορ και οι πυκνωτές του X1 είναι "απογειωμένοι"!



G

----------

FILMAN (05-03-12)

----------


## thanasis 1

Αυτο ειναι το λαθος τελικα το δοκιμασα και γειωσα το σημειο αυτο και το ir led αναβε οποτε πατουσα ενα απο τα 4 κουμπια.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ.
Οσο για το κυκλωμα του δεκτη εχεις να κανεις καμια πατηρηση(διορθωση)??

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... για το κύκλωμα του δέκτη ...



Δοκίμασέ το, φαίνεται σωστό με κάποια ερωτηματικά (πολικότητα δεδομένων από TSOP, αντίσταση χρονισμού 47Κ).
Γράψε το αποτέλεσμα της δοκιμής σου για επόμενους αναγνώστες του θέματος.
G

----------


## thanasis 1

Λοιπον το εφταξα τελικα το παρακατω κυκλωμα http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...007/index.html αλλα αντιμετοπιζω το εξης προβλημα ενω παταω ενα απο τα 4 κουμπια του πομπου ο δεκτης δεν ανταποκρινεται αναλογος δηλαδη παταω το πρωτο αλλα δεν οπλιζει ο πρωτος ρελες ενω αν πατησω το τεταρτο οπλιζει ο τεταρτος και ο τριτος ρελες,γενικα αλλα ντ αλλων.καμια προταση??

----------


## FILMAN

Μήπως δεν έχεις καταλάβει ότι το αντίστοιχο ρελέ θα μείνει οπλισμένο ώσπου να πατήσεις ένα άλλο κουμπί; Επίσης στον δέκτη η R4 είναι λάθος, πρέπει να γεφυρωθεί και να μπει μια αντίσταση 10Κ ανάμεσα στη βάση του Q2 και την τροφοδοσία.

----------


## thanasis 1

Ευχαριστω φιλιππε για την απαντηση.Οταν λες πως η R4 είναι λάθος εννοεις η τιμη της ή οτι γενικα δεν επερεπε να υπαρχει??Οσο για την αντισταση των 10κ μπορεις να μου το κανεις πιο λιανα??Γενικα υπαρχουν αλλα λαθοι???

----------


## FILMAN

Η έξοδος των δεκτών IR είναι ανοιχτού συλλέκτη με ή χωρίς ασθενές pull up. Δηλαδή δεν μπορεί να παρέχει πολύ ρεύμα ή καθόλου. Γι αυτό πρέπει να τον βάλεις να απορροφάει ρεύμα.

----------


## MAIKLKF

ΤΟ ΗΤ12D ΚΑΙ HT12F & HT12E Μια ερώτηση συνεργάζονται αυτά μεταξύ τους πομπού και δέκτη ?? τι θα μου προτείνετε ας πούμε ότι βάζο το HT12E Για δέκτη για πομπό κάνει το D H TO F Ευχαριστώ

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ΤΟ ΗΤ12D ΚΑΙ HT12F & HT12E Μια ερώτηση συνεργάζονται αυτά μεταξύ τους πομπού και δέκτη ?? τι θα μου προτείνετε ας πούμε ότι βάζο το HT12E Για δέκτη για πομπό κάνει το D H TO F Ευχαριστώ



*HT12A*: κωδικοποιητής, 2.4V~5V, ταλαντωτής με resonator 455KHz, φέρον 38KHz για υπέρυθρες, 8 address και 4 data bits
*HT12E*: κωδικοποιητής, 2.4V~12V, ταλαντωτής με RC, 12 address ή 8 address και 4 data bits

*HT12D*: αποκωδικοποιητής, 8 address και 4 data bits
*HT12F*: αποκωδικοποιητής, 12 address bits

Δηλαδή αν φτιάχνεις ασύρματο (RF) τηλεχειρισμό ενός καναλιού, θα βάλεις το HT12E στην εκπομπή και το HT12F στη λήψη. Εννοείται ότι θα χρειαστείς και τα κυκλώματα RF πομπού και δέκτη. Περισσότερα στο http://www.holtek.com.tw/english/products/default.htm
gV

----------


## thanasis 1

Ειχα ενα ht12e και ht12d και εφτιαξα τα κυκλωματα για να δοκιμασω αν μου παιζει αυτο το module αλλα μετα ειδα οτι στα ποδια του osc1-osc2 του ht12e θελει αντισταση 1MΩ και στα αντιστοιχα ποδια του ht12e 47kΩ.
Μπορω να βαλω καποιο αλλο ζευγαρι αντιστασεων για να το δοκιμασω??Ρωταω επειδη δεν εχω αυτην την στιγμη τετοια αντισταση.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, μπορείς. Βέβαια δεν θα δουλέψει με οποιαδήποτε τιμή. Τί αντιστάσεις έχεις διαθέσιμες;

----------


## thanasis 1

Τωρα που εψαξα βρηκα μια 10MΩ τι μπορει να γινει με αυτην?
Γενικα εχω αρκετες τωρα μεχρι ποσο θα σου πω καποια στιγμη.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω αν θα σου δουλέψει καλά το HT12E με 10ΜΩ αντίσταση χρονισμού, θα τρέχει πολύ αργά και ίσως χρειάζεται να κρατάς πατημένο αρκετή ώρα το μπουτόν στον πομπό μέχρι να ενεργοποιηθεί ο δέκτης. Δοκίμασε αντίσταση γύρω στα 39 ... 82kΩ στο ΗΤ12D, και γύρω στο 1 ... 2.2MΩ στο ΗΤ12Ε.

----------

thanasis 1 (25-02-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Να σε ρωτησω το ht12a δεν μπορει να μπει στη θεση του ht12e σωστα??
Θα τα δοκιμασω αυτα που μου ειπες και θα δω,σε ευχαριστω.

----------


## FILMAN

Το ΗΤ12Α εκπέμπει φέρον 38kHz μαζί με τα δεδομένα ενώ το ΗΤ12Ε όχι. Επίσης έχουν κάποιες διαφορές όσον αφορά τον τρόπο με τον οποίο εκκινούν την εκπομπή, διαφορές στον ταλαντωτή τους, και στην τάση τροφοδοσίας τους.

----------

thanasis 1 (25-02-15)

----------


## thanasis 1

Σε ρωτησα γιατι εβαλα στην θεση το ht12a και μολις του εβαλα τα 5v μετα απο ελαχιστο χρονο ζεματαγε.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν μπορείς να βγάλεις το ένα και να βάλεις το άλλο, δες το datasheet για περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## thanasis 1

Μα πρωτα κοιταξα το datasheet και ειδα οτι εχουν σχεδον τα ιδια ποδια και ειπα οτι μπορει να παιξει....
Βεβαια δεν διαβασα ολο το φυλλαδιο οπως θα επρεπε.

----------


## FILMAN

Επειδή έχουν σχεδόν τα ίδια πόδια έπρεπε και να παίξει; Διάβασε όλο το datasheet (έτσι κι αλλιώς μικρό είναι) να δεις όλες τις διαφορές.

----------

